# مساعدة في الطاقة الشمسية



## داركنيس (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد رؤوس اقلام حول موضوع انارة الشوارع بالطاقة الشمسية
ميزاتها ، تكلفتها ، سهولة استخدامها ، توفيرها للطاقة

لغرض بحت نظري طلب منى في المعهد ، 
ارجو من الاخوة الدين لهم علاقة بالطاقة الشمسية ان يفيدونا في هذا الموضوع بمعلوماتهم 
او بمواضيع مشابها لهذا الموضوع

مشكورين مسبقا


----------



## ricielectric (3 يناير 2010)

*solar street light*

provide me with some more detailed information. as belows:
- Height of light pole: 
Distance of pole: 
- Working time everyday: 
- Weather condition:
- For hours charge time in the day 
- Light power: 
- Location: 

  ​​


----------



## داركنيس (5 يناير 2010)

*
- Height of light pole: 6m
Distance of between poles: 15m
- Working time everyday: in the night 
- Weather condition: dry, *Clear, Scattered Clouds, in the city
* - For hours charge time in the day to be inaf to work in the nieht 
- Light power: same to AC lieght 
- Location: in the city, street, and parking

picture :
http://www.made-in-china.com/image/2f0j00hBREGzDFgWbyM/Solar-LED-Street-Light-PFSL-002-.jpg

*


----------



## ricielectric (5 يناير 2010)

*Solar street light*

working time mean's how many hours per night like 8 hour -12 hoursto calculate the size of batteries 
Weather condition, mean's how many sunny days per week to calculate the size of the solar panels Light power is the type of light , normaly the solar type street light is LED type or Induction Lamp we need the watt per light , ( 6m a 30W LED will be OK ) . Location is the city and country 
- 
I attached some type of solar light hope will be helpfull if you need more information please let me know, and I will respond


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (6 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز
يمكنك زيارة موقع الشركة الاميركية ATLANTISSOLAR http://www.atlantissolar.com/commercial.html والتي يوجد لها وكلاء في دول المنطقة العربية والتي تجهز اواع مختلفة من انارة الشوارع ويمكنك الاتصال بهم لتزويدك بالاسعار


----------



## داركنيس (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور على المعلومات اخي بشار و ricielectric

أخي ricielectric المرفقات كانت مفيدة جدا رغم أني لا أريد ان اركز على الموصفات بالتحديد.
ولكن اريد ملخص عن الفكرة بصفة فنية عامة يعنى موضوع عن استخدام الانارة بالطاقة الشمسية 
والغرض من طلبي هو استخدام اعمدة انارة الشوارع.
شكرا واتمنى من الكل الدين لهم العلاقة بأن يفيدونا


----------



## أحمد الإسكندراني (7 يناير 2010)

شاكرين جهودك الرائعة أخي العزيز وأرجو تزويدي ببرنامج يوضح طريقة استخدام خلايا الطاقة الشمسية في توفير الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة في تصميم المشاريع الإنشائية نظراً لحاجتي الماسة إليه ، أو تزويدي برابط لشركة تعمل في هذا المجال داخل المملكة العربية السعودية وشكراً


----------



## ricielectric (8 يناير 2010)

ok let get it right you need a complete design for street light , just as a homework project, attached is a diagram for street light control hope you will let me know if this is an actual project or just a homework so this way you don't have to provide us with detailed information ],


----------



## أحمد الإسكندراني (9 يناير 2010)

thaks for help, but I need a subject about how can we convert Solar energy to elec. energy and use it as a main power supply for interior ( indoor ) lighting for a project like a school building during design phase , I'd like if you can help me , I'm waiting , thanks


----------



## ricielectric (9 يناير 2010)

it all depend on the electrical load of the building and the opporating time , type of solar panels , sunny days in the country , size of the batteries , let me know the size of your electrical load and we will send you a complete load calculation and diagram


----------



## أحمد الإسكندراني (10 يناير 2010)

thanks again for your great help , these are a preif data about my project which is under designing phase :
1- school building with 3 floors , total area about 11000 m2
2- I need to feed ligting circuits with the solar cell technology 
3- the total load for lighting system for the whole project is 630 KVA
Can you help me with calculations , diagrams thanks too much


----------



## ricielectric (10 يناير 2010)

out of the 630KVA how much you want to be operated on solar system and how many hours , as an example it will be very high in cost if you want to operat 100% of the building on solar normaly 50% or 25% is to be on solar system , time is very important and , and since it's in middle 
East an off grid inverters will be required, also AC load will drain your solar sysem very fast , the idea of installing is to try to free up the grid in way but not to be off it completly , since this is a big building , and it required a large space on the roof for the solar panels and dedicated room to batteries and inverters vented as per IEEE requirement , please send us the essential load so we can `give you a correct system that work for you and for your customer budget , a 10kw solar panels system, with LED lighting for class room and green energy motor witll do the project good , but this is only a recomendation not a practice , waiting for your reply ,


----------



## أحمد الإسكندراني (11 يناير 2010)

My freind , first of all thaks and I appreciate your responsing with me and westing your time , I need single line diagram for the circuit of inverting solar energy as a DC source into AC source to feed lighting circuit but in details
also I need the general formula to calculate the required solar panels and its dimensions , required parameters to perform calculations and so on 
also how can I join this feeding system with the permenant elec. power supply system to insure the power continuity .
also I need another favore if you please , I need a program to help me how can I calculate the short circuit current at a particular point of the system , or for the whole system .
Could you help me ? thanks again and again , NOW , I'M WAITING FOR YOUR RESPONSE


----------



## ricielectric (11 يناير 2010)

I am trying to upload some files and the system keep giving my error


----------



## ricielectric (11 يناير 2010)

*Short circuit calculation*

for the short circuit calculation


----------



## ricielectric (11 يناير 2010)

for the PV calculation and one line diagram I attached the Inspector Guidelines for PV system it explain in details how to calculate PV systen to comlpy with NEC codes and requirement , 

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY HELP


----------



## ricielectric (11 يناير 2010)

*Power consumption*

[FONT=Verdana, Arail]*Typical Power Consumption*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arail] [/FONT]​*[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Air Conditioners[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arail] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]*WATTS* [/FONT]​*[FONT=Verdana, Arail]ANNUAL kWT [/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] One ton [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,900 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]3,078 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Three-and-one-half-ton [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]6,500 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]10,530 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Five-ton [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]9,200 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]14,904 [/FONT]​*[FONT=Verdana, Arail]Evaporation Coolers[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arail] 4000CFM [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]400 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,150 [/FONT]​*[FONT=Verdana, Arail]Heater, Portable [/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arail] [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,500 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]630 [/FONT]​*[FONT=Verdana, Arail]Major & General Appliances [/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arail] CD Player [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]85 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]85 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Christmas Lights [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]800 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]130 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Clock [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]2 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]17 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Clothes Dryer [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]2,790 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]900 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Computers [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]240 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,248 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Dishwasher [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,201 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]363 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Electric Blanket [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]177 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]147 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Fan (Attic) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]370 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]291 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Fan (Ceiling or Circulating) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]88 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]43 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Fan (Furnace) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]500 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]660 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Fan (Rollaway) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]171 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]138 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Fan (Window) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]200 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]170 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Fish Tank [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]4 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]35 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Floor Polisher [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]305 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]15 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Freezer-Upright (18 cu. ft.) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail] [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]Manual Defrost [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]540 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,250 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]Automatic Defrost [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]700 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,830 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Hair Blow dryer [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,000 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]15.6 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Hand Iron [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,100 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]60 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Heat Lamp [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]250 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]13 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Heating Pad [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]65 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]10 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Humidifier [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]177 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]163 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Jacuzzi/Spa Pump [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,300 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]2,100 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Kiln [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]5,760 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,659 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Lighting (Avg. Resd. Use) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail] [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,200 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Radio (Solid State) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]15 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]18 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Radio/Recorder (Solid State) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]26 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]26 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Range (with Oven) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]12,200 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]750 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Range (with self-cleaning) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]12,200 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]775 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Refrigerator-Freezer [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail] [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]16 cu. ft. [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]380 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,450 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]20 cu. ft. [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]420 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,950 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Refrigerator-Freezer (frostless) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail] [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]16 cu. ft. [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]600 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]2,150 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]20 cu. ft. [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]800 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]2,700 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Sewing Machine [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]75 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]11 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Shaver (none rechargeable) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]15 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]0.5 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Sun Lamp [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]279 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]16 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Swimming Pool Pump Motor [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]2,000 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]8,780 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Television Cable (TV) Box [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]23 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]50 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Television, Color (Tube) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]286 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]600 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Television, Color (Solid state) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]175 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]350 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Television, B & W (Tube) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]100 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]220 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Television, B & W (Solid State) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]45 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]100 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Television, Screen (45") [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]147 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]329 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Television, Video Games [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]45 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]100 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Toothbrush [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1.1 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Typewriter [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]52 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Vacuum Cleaner [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]630 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]46 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Video Tape Rec. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]175 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]350 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Washing Machine [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]512 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]103 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Water Heater [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]2,475 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]4,219 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] water Heater (Quick-Recovery) [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]4,474 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]4,811 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Waterbed Heater [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]450 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,460 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Water Softener [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1.5 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]19 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Well Pump [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]2,238 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,894 [/FONT]​*[FONT=Verdana, Arail]Kitchen Appliances [/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Broiler [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,140 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]85 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Can Opener [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]100 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Carving Knife [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]92 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]8 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Coffee Maker [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,200 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]140 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Deep Fat Fryer [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,448 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]83 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Food Blender [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]300 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Food Mixer [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]127 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]2 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Frying Pan [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,196 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]100 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Garbage Disposal [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]445 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]7 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Hot Plate [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,200 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]90 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Microwave Oven [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,450 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]190 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Roaster [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,333 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]60 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Slow Cooker [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]200 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]144 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Toaster [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,146 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]39 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Toaster Oven [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,550 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]96 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Trash Compactor [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]400 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail]4 [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arail] Waffle Iron [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arail]1,200 [/FONT]​


----------



## أحمد الإسكندراني (12 يناير 2010)

My best friend I thank you too too too much for your appreciate valuable concern , but what is the appreviation PV stand for ? , and about the data of power consumption ,please explaine for me what is this two values ? is it VA or WATT ?
is it one for single phase and the other for three phase ? 
Finally , I'm still waiting for your files under uploading and be sure I'll refer to you for any further help ,,, thanks again


----------



## ricielectric (12 يناير 2010)

*answer to your question*

the two number is the load and secon number is the annual load , I will do a clean clear table later on , I have lots of files please let me know what you need , and if it's a study or and actual job. *Photovoltaic*= PV
all my files comply with the National electrical code and used the same language


----------



## أحمد الإسكندراني (13 يناير 2010)

Thanks for clarification , It's an actual project under designing now as I told you before . I need , if you can , a program to calculate the required solar panels ( number and dimensions ) to feed some elec. load ( VA ) for a specified period and single line diagram for this circuit . thank you .


----------



## ricielectric (14 يناير 2010)

solar panels calculator http://www.pvwatts.org/http://www.pvwatts.org/  check the websit it have the PV watts calculator , I will send you later an excel file to calculate the off grid


----------



## ricielectric (14 يناير 2010)

*Solar power sizing*

attached is the files I promise , any more information please let me , know, the excel files will be uploaded later .


----------



## ricielectric (14 يناير 2010)

*Solar sun position calculator*

sorry the system cannot upload the file , may be because it's 2007 excel XLS


----------



## ricielectric (14 يناير 2010)

*solar Energy Demand Calculator*

same for this file can anyone help me with this problem and I will upload these files so everyone can have a grat tools to easy calculate solar panels demand and sun position in the winter and summer


----------



## أحمد الإسكندراني (14 يناير 2010)

thanks too much my friend for you help and your daily response


----------

